# 2017 doors locking automatically



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Skythatguy said:


> Hey all! Right to the point I’ve got a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT. (keyless entry and push start). When I walk away from the car with the key fob it’s supposed to lock automatically when I get about 10-15 feet away. My issue is, when I step out of the car and close the door and haven’t stepped that far away, the doors lock anyway. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!

Information on the Remote Keyless Entry starts on pg 31.









2017 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manuals


These are the 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manuals and other dealer literature:




www.cruzetalk.com





@jblackburn 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

While I've never turned that one on, the keyless entry on mine (where you use the button on the doors) has never worked unless you're standing right next to the car with the key. It also may be a weakening transponder battery; I've had to change mine every 1.5 - 2 years with this car.


----------

